# Big Al's Free Tanks



## getochkn (Jul 10, 2011)

Did anyone else get one today? Coupon is in today's Sun or for me, The Hamilton Spectators Friday paper. Free 10gal with Aqueon HOB filter. No purchase needed, just the coupon. Hamilton still had lots left, at least 30mins ago they did.


----------



## matti2uude (Jan 10, 2009)

I got one too.


----------



## getochkn (Jul 10, 2011)

Now I have to go to Franks and find something to put in it. lol.


----------



## matti2uude (Jan 10, 2009)

getochkn said:


> Now I have to go to Franks and find something to put in it. lol.


You should try Sulawesi now.


----------



## HOWsMom (Jan 3, 2012)

Is the coupon available online anywhere ?


----------



## getochkn (Jul 10, 2011)

matti2uude said:


> You should try Sulawesi now.


Hmmmm. lol. I just setup a 20gal I'm not sure what I'm doing with yet. I'm moving my tigers there, might get some orange neo's to go with them. Then the new 10gal is sitting there starring at me.



HOWsMom said:


> Is the coupon available online anywhere ?


Don't think so. It was just in newspaper and not advertised, just something for people to find and go in. Each store only had 200, so they could be all gone by now. The one in Hamilton opened at 10, I got there at 10:20 and they were half gone. They hope you will buy the hood for $30 they were selling or gravel and everything to stock it. I was in and out in 25s. Tank, out. lol.


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

Thanks Getochkn 

I would of just thrown the paper in the recycling lol 

I picked up two of them at big al's NY lots left


----------



## getochkn (Jul 10, 2011)

Jackson said:


> Thanks Getochkn
> 
> I would of just thrown the paper in the recycling lol
> 
> I picked up two of them at big al's NY lots left


Cool. Good stuff. A free tank is a free tank.


----------



## HOWsMom (Jan 3, 2012)

getochkn said:


> Don't think so. It was just in newspaper and not advertised, just something for people to find and go in.


Well darn  We don't get a real newspaper here.


----------



## Jelly (Feb 28, 2012)

I picKed one up at 330pm at the hamilton store. They were almost out at that point. 

Just picked it up and left. 

Not sure what I'm going to do with it. I might try a shrmip tank.


----------



## Car2n (Jun 7, 2011)

There's one for sale on kijiji for 30 bucks.


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

Car2n said:


> There's one for sale on kijiji for 30 bucks.


LoL

The quality of the tank is very poor. I think these were seconds if there is such thing lol


----------



## Oneglove (Mar 1, 2012)

I'm new to the hobby again so I picked up two with the help of a family member  . I'll buy a larger tank soon but hey, they're free! Can't turn down free


----------



## razoredge (Dec 31, 2011)

I got mine at 11:30am at north York ba. there were at least a hundred and fifty left. they tried to upsell the lid and other materials. looks like it was a big flop in generating more sales.


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

got 2 and will use during tanks swap. the quality is bad, but for 1.58 it is OK.
Will sell later for 3.50 

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## imclownfish (Jan 31, 2011)

which newspaper did you guys find the add in? Do you know if it applies to BA Newmarket?
Thanks


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

It is in Toronto SUN (hard copy) and I think it should apply to all stores

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## imclownfish (Jan 31, 2011)

ok thanks sig


----------



## Tim (Dec 11, 2011)

I didn't bother looking for the coupon as I had nowhere to put the tank, then I realized I had room under my goldfish stand this morning and would make a decent QT for corals. DOH!

Is the coupon running today in the SUN or was it just the weekend?


----------



## muskieboy (Feb 5, 2012)

damn I missed it. 
Do you think they still have any left?

I need one for some fry.............
any one want to sell me a 5-10 gallon for cheap


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

the are on sale again  you can contact him

2 Never Used 10 Gallon Tanks/Filters

http://toronto.kijiji.ca/c-pets-accessories-2-Never-Used-10-Gallon-Tanks-Filters-W0QQAdIdZ362549246

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## muskieboy (Feb 5, 2012)

hahahahah lucky guy
easy way to make 25 bux


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

If your interested, I got a few 5G tanks for $5 each


----------



## muskieboy (Feb 5, 2012)

hmmm I may be interested in buying 1 when I get back from my vacation in a week.
Can you pm me your phone number and address

Also I am assuming that they are used...right?


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

yea, they are used (2 to choose from)

I got them from Chris_S, and need to get rid of some


----------



## RevoBuda (Sep 3, 2011)

I know Newmarket BA's found it to be a huge flop.. they still have over 100 in stock. So make your way over there and see if you can pick one up.


----------



## getochkn (Jul 10, 2011)

I think they should advertising a bit on their FB page and website. Only putting it in the paper wasn't the best idea it seems. In Hamilton in was in Fridays Spectator newspaper so at least people could have seen it and known beforehand. Sat would have been better because a lot of people only buy a Sat paper. But to put it in Sundays Sun, means people would have to have seen it that day and ran out.


----------

